# Phalaenopsis cornings violet & bellina 'green'



## Phraggy11 (Feb 12, 2021)

I have been collecting species and primary hybrids for the past six months or so and I must admit I'm getting very attached to them.......although Phrags are my first love.


----------



## abax (Feb 12, 2021)

Lovely flowers! I'm very attached to my Phal. collection. They bloom just when I need the color most.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 13, 2021)

Gorgeous!! I am trying these warm going Phal again. So far. So good. This forum and these beautiful phal pictures are a bad influence on me.


----------



## Phraggy11 (Feb 13, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> Gorgeous!! I am trying these warm going Phal again. So far. So good. This forum and these beautiful phal pictures are a bad influence on me.


All orchids are a bad influence!!! My phals are kept at a minimum temp of 18c at the nightime and around 27c during the day. They are about 5 feet away from the MarsHydro light which is on for 12hours per day.....hope that will help a little.
Ed.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi Ed. Thanks for the tips. I grow cool in the winter, and I am a chronic under waterer. Not the best match for Phal but great for other orchids. I am trying my Phals on seedling heating pads at night and getting good results. I am also using a sphagnum based mix over bark. I am not ready to claim victory yet, but things are looking up. 

Growing a mixed collecting is challenging but that's part of the fun.


----------



## Phraggy11 (Feb 13, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> Hi Ed. Thanks for the tips. I grow cool in the winter, and I am a chronic under waterer. Not the best match for Phal but great for other orchids. I am trying my Phals on seedling heating pads at night and getting good results. I am also using a sphagnum based mix over bark. I am not ready to claim victory yet, but things are looking up.
> 
> Growing a mixed collecting is challenging but that's part of the fun.


They hate to be cool!!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes, I am aware..


----------

